# Liquid Bluing



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there a particular temperature at which liquid bluing works better? Do you prefer the wash or rinse cycle? I hope it never goes "bad" as I've had this bottle for years and not made a dent in it? Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What do the directions on the bottle say?


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Well, there's no mention of water temp, just thought one might work better than others? They say either wash or rinse water, here again, just thought one might be more productive than the other? I know.....not a big deal.......I just like doing things the best way possible. Actually, the label goes into more detail about rinsing white coated pets & adding to swimming pool water than laundry! Guess they had to come up with alternate uses when folks quit caring about laundry! Thanks again!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

According to this site, it can be added to either wash or rinse, but should be diluted in cold water prior to adding to the machine.

http://www.mrsstewart.com/pages/instructions.htm


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Thanks!!! I looked all over the bottle & found no website. Duh....shoulda searched..........duh. Thanks very much Sally!


----------

